

Audio streaming with powerful tools - jucateck

Audio Streaming is not just the uploading of files and hitting play to send the stream to end listeners. Krad Radio has taken the front march to make it possible for music creators and online DJs to stream audio and make the use of powerful tools such as the ability to do mixing live, the use of specials effects and adjusting with an Equalizer, and the creations of multiple playlists for the audio streamer operator to use. The ability to launch an audio stream from any where with just a simple browser and to reach audiences world wide is powerful.
======
jucateck
Here it is the url for the invitation page.
[http://kradradio.com](http://kradradio.com)

